
Show HN: Discord community to find folks who are looking for VR and AR jobs - shafyy
https://getspatialjobs.com
======
shafyy
I noticed that more and more people were looking for VR and AR jobs on
Twitter. It's still a very niche area, so I decided to create a Discord
community. It basically works like HN's "Who's hiring?" and "Who's looking to
get hired?".

